
A macOS app to generate app icons - onmyway133
https://github.com/onmyway133/IconGenerator
======
brian_herman
You shouldn't put your node_modules into git. Try using this git ignore.
[https://github.com/github/gitignore/blob/master/Node.gitigno...](https://github.com/github/gitignore/blob/master/Node.gitignore)

